# Schwinn Packard



## woodchuckchuck (May 11, 2009)

I have what appears to be a Schwinn Packard serial # F6821 can anyone tell me about the history or value.

Also a Airflyght..Huffman ,girls bike.[/SIZE]

pictures later[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## woodchuckchuck (May 12, 2009)

*schwinn pixs*

This is a followup to earlier post does anyone know the facts of this bike?
 I think it is a Schwinn Packard serial # F 6821


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2009)

fenders are wrong and the seat is wrong. early 30s and value depends on ebay.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 13, 2009)

*1933-36 Schwinn B-10-B10E*

Cool bike the fenders are wrong and seat and bars but it would make a cool motorbike!

You have a great start if you want to restore it, they usually did not have a chain guard and didn't always have a tank... Ride IT!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 13, 2009)

*Date code...*

If you take out the crank there could be a date code

If the rear brake hub is Morrow it will have a very small type stamped in the center it should say on the bottom last line 36-13 and then under it, either B-1  thru F-4    B-F=year and 1-4 =quarter of year

The rims look correct to a pre 35 so i am guessing 32=B- 34=D

I had a 32 hub in a 33 exselsior...


----------

